
Why Silicon Valley is a temporary phenomenon - bootload
https://startupblog.wordpress.com/2016/02/28/why-silicon-valley-is-a-temporary-phenomenon/
======
smt88
tl;dr Silicon Valley is temporary because all things are temporary. A better
article would convincingly argue about how, when, or why Silicon Valley would
lose its prominence in tech entrepreneurship.

------
staticautomatic
This is really gross writing.

